# My New Old Car



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Here is my new old TR7 bought it up from Birmingham to Seaham durham last week,no problem.



















bowie


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Looks a nice item, especially with the Webasto. Always thought they were underrated - I remember having a test drive when they first appeared and thought they ran rings round my 3 litre Capris in handling and ride terms.

Look after it and don't let those salty North Sea breezes get too close to it.

Best wishes, Graham


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice - looks in good condition


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Same year as my bike.









I had forgotten all about those cars, it's ages since I've seen one. It looks in great condition (miraculously) and IMO the shape has aged really well. Is it to drive or to pamper?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Bowie.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

That's brought back old memories, I think they stopped making them in '81 IIRC.









Looks to be in really nice condition, all the later ones I have seen are the softop & am trying to remember the last time I saw one on the road!

Looks like it has been cared for, what's the mileage?

Enjoy it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Schweet!!! I do love these... its often not cool to admit that but Ive had 3 of em! Yours is in stunning condition, Did you buy it recently?

I had DCK926S which was a Kermit green FHC as my first car... it was a shed







Later when I started work I bought PWL791W which was a read DHC and I loved that car and drove it everywhere in all weathers and finally I had ABK800V which was a gold DHC with a Rimmer Brothers 3.5l Rover V8 conversion - That realy made a brilliant car - very unstressed and torquey. I was slowly restoring the car and needed the space back and a mate had it off me... he still has it i think.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll admit to being a former TR7 owner, too, a red, W-reg DHC with black roof and brown interior. I enjoyed it a lot at the time, and only swapped it because children arrived.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks good indeed - if it were mine I'd get a V8 in it but a 16 valve Dolomite Sprint engine would be cool too







.

My friend used to own a green TR7 too - it also was a shed (maybe all the green ones were?). I remember going round to his house one day to find that he'd cut a big square hole in the roof to make a sort of convertible, he then made a panel to fit in the hole which at least gave a bit of weather protection (don't think it was watertight though!). He'd welded beams down the sills to put a bit of strength back into the bodyshell but it was still a bit "flexy" in the corners







- despite that with the roof panel removed it was nice to pootle about in. Pretty comfy car really & quite big for a 2 seater with plenty of space in it as I recall. He either sold it on or scrapped it (can't remember which) & ended up with a bright yellow Skoda Rapid convertible.

He likes unusual cars & used to be a petrolhead when he was younger. He's settled down a bit now (he's got a boring Citroen Xsara) but still has a 1936 Morris 10 hot rod mothballed in his aunty's garage. This is fitted with a Ford 3 litre V6 (Essex) engine, 4 speed overdrive gearbox with Jaguar suspension, brakes & running gear - the chassis is original I think as it still has the old reg & is tax free. I helped him move it recently from where it was stored & I'm hoping that he'll find the time, & inclination, to get it roadworthy again. He used to use it regularly & it really was a nice car - quite practical too as it has 4 doors/seats & hasn't had it's roof chopped or anything drastic like that.

Enjoy the TR7 & let us know how you get on with it


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I had an auto one, i loved it

sam


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

I think I saw this one on another forum


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Regal325 said:


> I think I saw this one on another forum


yes your right it is on the outher forum i vist both of them so you must too










bowie


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Is there a TR7 forum then? I thought that died a while back....

I wrote some articles for one of the old TR7/8 forums about fitting the SD1 oil pressure gauge in place of the clock on the dash when using a V8... ahh happy days 10 years ago at least. I had the 7V8 (in bits), a Mk3 spitire (I used to use for summer rallys) and a an Alfa Junior Z (to worship) as my classics and a Corrado as my everyday car... These days I only miss the Corrado...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

My supervisor had a new one of those for a short while...he was plagued with electrical problems which left him stranded on several occasions abd culminated in it being written-off in an electricaL fire on the A419 near Swindon, I was dispatched to rescue him...the car wasnt a pretty sight after the fire brigade had finished.

"" These days I only miss the Corrado... ""

Ah..now that was a nice car

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I loved the TR7 and that one looks terrific









I can recommend the Triumph Sports Six Club for owner information. They have a forum with sections for all Triumphs, including the TR's









I've been meaning to buy a GT6 for years but I keep chickening out


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice motor... My New Year resolution is to buy a Dolly Sprint


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A pal had the V8 version. It went like s*** off a stick but handled very poorly and was plagued by breakdowns and rust. It was a very expensive little car, not at all cheap. He eventually swopped it for an Austin Healey 100/6 which was an altogether better car.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Handling can easily be improved on these with springs and dampers 

I would avoid the SpotsSix Club... they used to hate TR7s.... I had a Spit Mk3 and a TR7 V8 - the TSSC were a great club but were scatching about my TR but loved my Spit. I would use the TR Drivers club if I had a TR7 again... of cours ethat was 10 years back, things chnage of course...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> Nice motor... My New Year resolution is to buy a Dolly Sprint


Oh yes....I had one years ago, great little car and went like crazy, I remember I used to er....play with a 3 litre Capri most mornings down the backroads around here on the way to work, we were about equally matched....was a fun car...until the rear suspension mounts under the floor started to tear away! There was a kit sold by BL special tuning for beefing the mounts and floor up.

Mimosa yellow with a black vinyl roof......ahhhyessss









Best regards David


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

JonW said:


> Handling can easily be improved on these with springs and dampers
> 
> I would avoid the SpotsSix Club... they used to hate TR7s.... I had a Spit Mk3 and a TR7 V8 - the TSSC were a great club but were scatching about my TR but loved my Spit. I would use the TR Drivers club if I had a TR7 again... of cours ethat was 10 years back, things chnage of course...


From what I gather they even accept Acclaim drivers now!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow! hmmm, maybe standards have slipped *too* far!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice motor... My New Year resolution is to buy a Dolly Sprint
> ...


They are great, aren't they? I want a yellow one, had a snapdraggon yellow Mini a few years back. My dad had a Dolly 1850HL when i was a kid - still my favourite car out of all the ones he had. I loved the fold out arm rests in the back, the little quarterlights in the front and the dial to adjust the dash lights brightness - luxury indeed!


----------

